# Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?



## Ecle (9. Januar 2011)

*Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Hi,
könnt ja mal posten wie weit ihr noch hören könnt.
Verlinke mal auf diesen Blog:

Hörtest, hier kannst du testen wie gut dein Gehör noch ist | Datenwachschutz

Ich kann 18khz gerade noch hören. 19khz nicht mehr.


----------



## taks (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Ich will ja nichts behaupten, aber gehen deine Boxen überhaupt über 18kHz?

Meine machen bei 15kHz schon nicht mehr mit ^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Dank meinen Laptop-LS nur 14 kHz.


----------



## Ecle (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*



taks schrieb:


> Ich will ja nichts behaupten, aber gehen deine Boxen überhaupt über 18kHz?
> 
> Meine machen bei 15kHz schon nicht mehr mit ^^


Ja leider ist dadurch alles nicht mehr so vergleichbar.
Hab das Teufel Concept E.
Schreibt am besten noch eure Boxen dazu.

Edit: Das Alter wäre auch interessant.


----------



## norse (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

ich hör bis 22khz O__o kein problem


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

So ein Hörtest ist in der Tat recht schwachsinnig da die eigenen Lautsprecher keinen linearen Frequenzgang haben und es keine Referenz-Lautstärke gibt.

Trotzdem hab ichs mal aus Spaß ausprobiert mit meinem AKG K701.
Mit dem kann ich bis 20kHz (20kHz allerdings nurnoch sehr unterschwellig) hören. Das erstaunt mich schon ein wenig, ich hätte gedacht, dass mir meine Disco-Besuche und mein früheres DJ-Hobby mehr geschadet hätten.
Aber so kann ich ja beruhigt weiter in HiFi investieren


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Endweder liegts an meinem Sennheiser 201 oder ich hör bei 18 nichts mehr


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Also laut Datenblatt an den KH Frequenzgang bis 18 kHz.


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Gut, dann bin ich schon geschädigt


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Nö, weil man auf die technischen Daten nix geben darf, die 18kHz erreicht der wahrscheinlich bei -12dB oder so. Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass der KH limitiert.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Ich hab sowas in der Schule schonmal gemacht. 
Bis 21 gings...

€: Bei mir daheim gehts nur bis 19. Das total gut und dann Sense :S


----------



## Altair7 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

bis 20 Khz

wobei der Test definitiv vom verwendetem Equipment abhängt...


----------



## montecuma (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

hm, mit nem billig-headset hör ich bis 16kHz. Mit dem billigsten 5.1 Set, das es von Teufel je gab (weiß grad ned wie's heißt) bis 17kHz.


----------



## PEG96 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Ich komm mit meinem Hd650 und technics su vx 700 bis 20khz, das dürfte aber am verstärker liegen, denn der macht bei genau 20khz schluss. Muss es gleich mal ohne verstärker probieren


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Also ich komm mit meinen Sony MDR NC60 Bis zum Ende durch also 22KHz
dannach würden aber auch die Kopfhörer Schluss machen weil sie eben nur bis 22KHz gehen


----------



## SebastiNator9 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Ich komm mit meinen Logitech LS11 2.0 bis 18KHz , dann ist Schluss^^
Liegt wohl an den Lautsprechern, meine Ohren wurden bis jetzt eigentlich gut behandelt


----------



## Altair7 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

kann so was auch an der Onboardsoundkarte liegen ?


----------



## norse (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

sb 22khz gehört..also glaub weniger


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Dieser Test wird von so vielen faktoren beinflusst das er absolut schwachsinn ist. 

Und natürlich kann das auch am Onboard Sound liegen, jenachdem wie die quali der DAC´s ausfällt.


----------



## computertod (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

18 hör ich noch, 19 nicht mehr. habs mit meinen Headset gemacht: Creative Fatal1ty Gaming Headset


----------



## Lee (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Über den Onboardsound vom Notebook mit dem K701 höre ich bis 14 kHz gut, 15 kHz ist sehr leise und bis 18 kHz höre ich nur, wenn ich ziemlich laut aufdrehe. Ab 19 kHz kann ich nicht mehr von hören sprechen, nur noch entferntes wahrnehmen eines Geräusches.


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Also bei der Webseite hör ich bis 19khz 

Wenn ich allerdings jetz nen Tongenerator anschmeis den auf 20khz stell bei ner abtastrate von 96khz und ner 24bit auflösung hör ich auch 20khz noch leise. 

Und dem Tongenerator glaub ich irgendwie mehr *g*  mein lezter hörtest bestätigt das aber auch, den hab ich mitte leztes jahr gemacht und da konnt ich auch noch leise die 20khz wahrnehmen, allerdings nur aufm rechten ohr, aufm Linken sinds auch nur 18khz ( was an der DJ tätigkeit liegt, den das linke ohr nutz ich immer zum vorhören )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Bis 17kHz höre ich klar nen Pfeifton, darüber muss ich doch recht weit aufdrehen bis ich ein Pfiepen fast eher (schmerzlich) spüre, denn höre (würde zum geringeren Abstand zwischen Hör- und Schmerzgrenze am Rande des Hörbereiches passen). Bei 20kHz nehm ich dann gar nichts war, bei 21kHz ein unregelmäßiges schnarren und bei 22kHz einen mittelhohen Ton, eindeutig unterhalb des 8kHz Samples.
Ohne Lautstärkeangabe ist das ganze aber trotzdem n bissl witzlos - ist es gutes oder schlechtes Hören, wenn man z.B. 19kHz bei 100db(A) noch wahrnimmt, oder nicht?

Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich aber beeindruckt, dass mein Creative FourPointSourround1800 (d.h. das ein Einsteiger-PS-system, dass anno2000, als "Klangqualität" noch ein relativ junges Konzept war, 180DM gekostet haben) das überhaupt mitmacht, ohne das Rauch aufsteigt. (und die Audigy 2zs verschluckt Höhen wohl auch nicht ganz so gründlich, wie ihr manchmal nachgesagt wird  )


----------



## >ExX< (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Also ich mit meinen jungen 17 Jahren höre bei 18kHz nur noch ganz bisschen^^
allerdings hab ich auch ultra teure Kophörer, haben bei Woolworth 2,50€ gekostet, wo nicht mal auf der Herstellerseite irgendwelche Informationen dazu sind 
das sind die "guten" Teile ^^

Edit: bis 20kHz sollen die funktionieren^^


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Auf solche Webseiten kann man sich nicht verlassen .
Laut Ohrenarzt ist bei mir auf beiden Ohren bei 21.100Hz Sense. Test wurde letztes Jahr im Mai/Juni gemacht (mit Aussagekräftigeren Bedingungen...).


----------



## TAZ (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Mit meinem Kopfhörer (AKG K272 HD) am Verstärker höre ich bis 22kHz rauf auf normaler Musiklautstärke...
Für meine Lautsprecher gilt das gleiche, da muss ich aber lauter drehen...liegt also eher an den Hochtönern. Die sind auch bis 22kHz angegeben...


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

hab bis 18 kHz hören können...und jetzt hab ich n tinitus


----------



## >ExX< (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

war wohl zu laut gestellt


----------



## _maxime_ (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Die 18 kHz erreiche ich mit meinem DENON 1911 und meinen AKG K530 
mit den Canton GLE 490 hast nur bis 17 gereicht aber auch nur weil sie so weit weg stehen


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Also bei mir gehts mit meinen K272HD bis auf 18 KHz ohne Probleme. Alles was drüber liegt nur wenn ich auf das Lautstärkeniveau von "Ich will mir mein Trommelfell wegblasen" drehe.


----------



## TAZ (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Naja der Test ist imho Hoax.

Habs gerade mit Soundforge getestet, dort höre ich mit gleichem SetUp bis 18kHz....


----------



## Dommerle (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Ich höre auch nur bis 18KHz bei der Website... 
Ich bin der Meinung die anderen sind unhörbar, denn wir haben den Test neulich in der Schule gemacht und da habe ich es bis 21KHz gehört...


----------



## coolwater (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

15KHz dann ist Schluss.
Hoffe es liegt an den Lautsprechern...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

So einen Test sollte man unbedingt mit ordentlichen Kopfhörern machen, die Raumakustik verfälscht das Ergenis sehr. Außerdem sind 15000Hz noch mehr als ausreichend, in diesem Frequenbereich gibt es höchstens noch sehr geringe Oberton-Anteile in der Musik die man kaum wahrnimmt.


----------



## Uziflator (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

17khz hör ich noch..........18khz ganz leise...........19khz garnich mehr^^


----------



## Kokopalme (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Also 17k höre ich noch sehr deutlich und 18 gar nicht mehr. Liegt denk ich an den Lautsprechern.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Komischerweise ist bei sehr vielen hier bei 18k schluss. Bei mir auch. Vllt. gibt es irgendwo ein limitierenen Factor am PC(vllt. auch Softwareseitig). Naja, mein Arbeitsmediziner hat sich noch nicht über meinen Hörtest beschwert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Es gibt diverse Limitierungen in Formaten, aber da das ganze als Flash und nicht MP3 integriert ist hoffe ich mal, dass diese naheliegende Problematik berücksichtigt wurde.


----------



## Ecle (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

18khz ist aber auch durchaus nicht unnormal. Dass man das komplette Spektrum bis 22khz hören sollte ist etwas übertrieben. Sowas hören nur noch Kleinkinder.


----------



## TAZ (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Wie gesagt dieser Test ist absolut in Frage zu stellen, wahtscheinlich sogar Blödsinn. Denn ich schätze mal, wie ruyven_macaran schon geschrieben hat, dass die Samples als MP3 vorliegen. Das Format ist aber ansich auf 20kHz beschränkt.
Die Samples liegen wahrscheinlich maximal @128kb.

Stützen tue ich mich auf diese Aussage:


> Die obere Grenzfrequenz ist tatsächlich abhängig von der verwendeten Bitrate !
> 
> Bei hohen Bitraten von 256 oder 320kbit/s erhält man 20 kHz Bandbreite, die beispielsweise bei 192k schon auf 18-19 kHz beschränkt wird. Bei 128k bleiben noch 16 kHz übrig. Darunter sinkt die Bandbreite deutlich. Abgesehen von den meistens hörbaren Artefakten (Flanging !), sind 128k schon deshalb das absolute Minimum dessen was man verwenden sollte.
> 192k sind ein guter Kompromiss, denn zumindest mit Lame, sind hier kaum noch Artefakte hörbar, was allerdings IMMER abhängig von der Musik ist. Und die 18 kHz Bandbreite reichen voll aus, da 99.9 % aller Erwachsenen darüber nichts mehr hören !
> ...


Quelle: http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=54&thread=11388&postID=13#13


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

14 KHz, mit Edifier C2 (110 Hz - 20 KHz). Bin ja auch über 25.


----------



## Ecle (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*



TAZ schrieb:


> Wie gesagt dieser Test ist absolut in Frage zu stellen, wahtscheinlich sogar Blödsinn.


Das glaube ich nicht. So blöd wir der Ersteller schon nicht gewesen sein. Immerhin hören hier einige schon bis 21khz.
Mit Flash lässt sich schon ein Ton mit einer bestimmten Frequenz erzeugen.
Villeicht solltest du auch nochmal lesen was ruyven geschrieben hat. Der Test ist defintiv als Flash integriert


----------



## Finsk (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Nur bis 14khz(mehr geht mit Anlage glaube nicht), allerdings da nur noch auf dem rechten Ohr, unterhalb auf beiden Ohren


----------



## skdiggy (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

ich hör alles bis auf die 22hz


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

19 kHz ist das letzte bei meinen billigen Laptop-Lautsprechern.
Bin 14.


----------



## Pravasi (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

17 khz


----------



## TAZ (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*



Ecle schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. So blöd wir der Ersteller schon nicht gewesen sein. Immerhin hören hier einige schon bis 21khz.
> Mit Flash lässt sich schon ein Ton mit einer bestimmten Frequenz erzeugen.
> Villeicht solltest du auch nochmal lesen was ruyven geschrieben hat. Der Test ist defintiv als Flash integriert



Ja und wenn ich mit Soundforge solche Samples erstelle höre ich bis 18kHz. Ich vertraue der Software da mehr als einem Flash-Schnipsel auf einer Internetseite.
Somal der Test sowieso ohne Audiometrie-Kopfhörer nach DIN 45 620 nicht aussagekräftig ist.


----------



## trible_d (10. Januar 2011)

Ich schaff es mit dem sennheiser pc161 bis 22khz - gehen laut datenblatt bis 23 khz. Wers mit guten kopfhörern nicht hört sollte vielleicht doch mal nen test beim doc machen  schaden kanns nicht!


----------



## Bier (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

meine jetzigen Lautsprecher gehen bis 18kHz.

aber morgen oder Mittwoch sollten meine Gle 490 eintreffen, dann versuch ich's nochmal


----------



## trible_d (10. Januar 2011)

trible_d schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schaff es mit dem sennheiser pc161 bis 22khz - gehen laut datenblatt bis 23 khz. Wers mit guten kopfhörern nicht hört sollte vielleicht doch mal nen test beim doc machen  schaden kanns nicht!



Update

Mit den logitech cinema z 2300 gehts bis 19khz aber reichen laut datenblatt nur bis 20 khz


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Bei meinen KEF gehts grade mal bis 17 Khz. So ein Internet- Gedummsel trau Ich keinen Meter. Besonders wenn einige mit Laptop-Lautsprecher mehr hören als Ich mit meiner Anlage.


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Dem würd ich auch nicht vertrauen, mit nem Tongenerator komm ich nämlich auch in der frequenz höher als mit diesem test, obwohl die testumgebung exakt die gleiche ist.

Kann ja jeder mal selbst ausprobieren 
http://www.esseraudio.com/de/test-t...test-signal-sine-pink-noise-crest-factor.html


----------



## Rocksteak (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Ich hab irgendwelche Sennheiser In-Ear ... Ich komm bis 21 kHz, bin 16

Bei 22 kHz höre ich ein Rauschen, vielleicht übertrifft das das piepsen


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Ich hab mit meinen Sony-Kopfhörern, die ANGEBLICH bis 25KHz gehen, an meinem Laptop angeschlossen bis 17Khz hören können, 18Jhz dann gar nicht, aber seltsamerweise: die 17 waren die laut, die 18 dann quasi weg - also, vlt. ist das auch technisch bedingt? 

Werde später mal an meinem PC mit meinen guten Boxen nochmal testen 

Ach ja: bin 36


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Wie gesagt nuzt mal den Tongenerator den ich verlinkt hab, der ist kostenlos, und dann vergleich mal zwischen der Webseite und dem Tongenerator.

Edit: könnt mir nen Mod vieleicht mal erklären warum der beitrag und der link gelöscht wurde ?Da war nix illegales oder was gegen die regeln verstösst.


----------



## kress (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Also bei mir ist auch bei 18khz schluss. Denke aber das liegt an den Edifiern (s530d).


----------



## Bier (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*



Bier schrieb:


> meine jetzigen Lautsprecher gehen bis 18kHz.
> 
> aber morgen oder Mittwoch sollten meine Gle 490 eintreffen, dann versuch ich's nochmal



Verdammt sind doch wohl meine Ohren die bis 18 gehen.

meine Schwester (7 Jahre alt) hört mit dem Lautsprechern bis 21kHz


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*



dfence schrieb:


> Dem würd ich auch nicht vertrauen, mit nem Tongenerator komm ich nämlich auch in der frequenz höher als mit diesem test, obwohl die testumgebung exakt die gleiche ist.



Die Lautstärke auch?



> Kann ja jeder mal selbst ausprobieren
> Test Tone Generator deutsch





Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab mit meinen Sony-Kopfhörern, die ANGEBLICH bis 25KHz gehen, an meinem Laptop angeschlossen bis 17Khz hören können, 18Jhz dann gar nicht, aber seltsamerweise: die 17 waren die laut, die 18 dann quasi weg - also, vlt. ist das auch technisch bedingt?



Ausgabe kann genauso limitieren, wenn der Laptophersteller das Einsparen perfektioniert hat. Hast du mal die höheren Frequenzen ausprobiert?




dfence schrieb:


> Wie gesagt nuzt mal den Tongenerator den ich verlinkt hab, der ist kostenlos, und dann vergleich mal zwischen der Webseite und dem Tongenerator.
> 
> Edit: könnt mir nen Mod vieleicht mal erklären warum der beitrag und der link gelöscht wurde ?Da war nix illegales oder was gegen die regeln verstösst.



Nö. Ich kann keinerlei Hinweise auf moderative Aktivität in diesem Thread erkennen.


----------



## Gast12348 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Jep an der Lautstärke hab ich nix geändert, lediglich einmal die Webseite abspielen lassen, und danach das programm, meinen Verstärker so wie alle anderen relevanten sachen hab ich nicht angetastet. 

Btw du hast den Link von mir Zitiert, allerdings ist der ursprüngliche beitrag nicht für normale user mehr Lesbar, sondern nur für euch Mods. Ich hab eben schon kurz gezweifelt an mir, aber der beitrag von mir mit dem Link ist wirklich nicht sichtbar für mich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Hab das Tool jetzt auch mal getestet.
Ergebniss: Störgeräusche ab 15000Hz, wärend die Webseite erst jenseits von 20kHz Ärger macht


----------



## Kingbase (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

hmm iwie kanns net am equipment liegen...... hab bei 15 nichs mehr gehört, war immerhin en xonar sense und ein sennheißer pc 350.........generation disco, und die houseband in der ich spiel wird auch ihren anteil dran haben.


----------



## cerbero (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Ich komm bis 16, ist aber nix neues, wurde schon bei einigen Untersuchungen der BG festgestellt...


----------



## sinthor4s (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Bei 14k war bei mir Schluss.... bis ich verärgert (ich würd mir doch niemals Schwerhörigkeit eingestehen) vom Sennheiser PC 151
auf meinen AKG K701 umgestiegen bin... danach noch den lärmenden Rechner ausgemacht und schon konnte ich auch die 22k leise pfeifen hören


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hab das Tool jetzt auch mal getestet.
> Ergebniss: Störgeräusche ab 15000Hz, wärend die Webseite erst jenseits von 20kHz Ärger macht



Hmm abtastrate korrekt eingestellt in dem tool ? Also am besten auf 48khz und 24bit stellen. Damit funktioniert es prima bei mir.

Wenn ich mir das aber hier alles so durchlese, dann hab ich mit meinen 31 jahren ja noch nen ziemlich gutes Gehör, das verwundert mich ein wenig.


----------



## fr0gg3r (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Ich komme noch bis 21 Hz, und das nach Wacken, wovon ich jetzt seit über einem Jahr einen Tinitus habe (wird wohl auch so bleiben), und nach unzähligen, teils viel zu lauten, Rockt/Punk/Metal Konzerten 

Ich glaube ich kann noch recht zufrieden sein mit meinen Ohren


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Dauertinitus? Das würde mich stören, habe ab und zu auch mal einen, denn irgendwie hab ich mal 25m an einem Leopard II gestanden und der hat gefeuert , obwohl der laut Übungsregeln eigentlich nicht sollte. Hatte auch deswegen kein Gehörschutz drinne.


----------



## fr0gg3r (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Dauertinitus? Das würde mich stören, habe ab und zu auch mal einen, denn irgendwie hab ich mal 25m an einem Leopard II gestanden und der hat gefeuert , obwohl der laut Übungsregeln eigentlich nicht sollte. Hatte auch deswegen kein Gehörschutz drinne.



Ist gar nicht so nervig wie es sich anhört. Im normalen Alltag höre ich gar nichts davon, selbst nicht wenns mal ein bisschen stiller ist. Ich höre den nur wenn ich ins Bett gehe oder ganz alleine in nem Raum bin und es wirklich leise ist.

Ich glaube der fängt erst dann an zu nerven wenn man sich selber darauf konzentriert. Wenn man merkt, dass er nicht weg geht aber möchte endlich Ruhe haben dann kann einen das bestimmt schon verrückt machen.

Ist aber auch nicht sehr laut, nur ein relativ lieses fiepen, sehr hochfrequentik.

Habe schon von Menschen gelesen, die einen Tinitus hatten der sich anhörte wie ein kreischender Zug.

Wacken ohne Gehörschutz und immer vorne dabei sein zu wollen ist nicht das beste was man sich vorstellen kann....und dann habe ich mal etwa nen Jahr in ner Band gespielt, und damit man uns im Gegensatz zu unserem Schlagzeuger hören konnten mussten dann halt mal die Amps aufgedreht werden, Gehörschutz war nur selten dabei^^

Aber ich kann damit zum Glück leben und es schränkt mich aus meiner Sicht in keinster Weise ein.

Neben nem Leopard zu stehen während der feuert ist bestimmt übel^^ Da wird wohl danach jemand echt ärger bekommen haben wenn er dazu keine Erlaubnis hatte xD

Bin zum Glück um den Bund herumgekommen: erst zur Musterung eingeladen und vor kurzem wieder ausgeladen, da wird wohl nichts mehr kommen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*



dfence schrieb:


> Hmm abtastrate korrekt eingestellt in dem tool ? Also am besten auf 48khz und 24bit stellen. Damit funktioniert es prima bei mir.



16Bit, weil er mir mit 24Bit abstürzt - aber sonst passts.



> Wenn ich mir das aber hier alles so durchlese, dann hab ich mit meinen 31 jahren ja noch nen ziemlich gutes Gehör, das verwundert mich ein wenig.



Hmm - das die Ohren nicht so schlecht sein können, weiß ich von meinem Silent-Extremismus und n Hörtestbogen mit einer Hörschwelle von *-*5db(A) hat auch eine gewisse Aussagekraft 
Was mich überrascht hat ist, wie verdammt hoch bereits 15kHz sind. Hätte doch gedacht, dass sich "normales" Hören über ein größeres Frequenzspektrum erstreckt.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Also, mit dem Tongenerator hör ich auf meinen PC-Boxen die 18Khz definitiv, 16KHz sogar ekelhaft laut, ab 17Khz eher so "da is was..." . Sogar 20Khz MEINE ich auch noch zu hören, aber eher so, dass ich nach dem Abschalten merke, dass irgendwie was "fehlt"... so ein bisschen, als ob man merkt, dass im Nebenzimmer ein RöhrenTV an war und dann aus ist... ^^ 

Ich hoffe, Ihr MP3-Player-hörgeschädigten und LCD-verwöhnten Jundspundte wisst überhaupt, was ich damit meine...  




ps: der swap ist ja fies...


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> als ob man merkt, dass im Nebenzimmer ein RöhrenTV an war und dann aus ist... ^^
> 
> Ich hoffe, Ihr MP3-Player-hörgeschädigten und LCD-verwöhnten Jundspundte wisst überhaupt, was ich damit meine...
> 
> ...



Das errinert mich an nen alten Sony Triton TV von nem Kumpel, ich bin fast durchgedreht wenn der die glotze anhatte, und der hat garnix gehört  

Du meinst den Sweep von 20hz-20khz ? der ist wirklich böse  

@Ryven das ist schade das der generator nicht funktioniert bei dir, da weis ich jetz auch keine lösung auf anhieb. Aber is schon erstaunlich wie hoch 15khz sind, das menschliche hören spielt sich soweit ich weis eher im mittleren bis tieferen spektrum ab, von 80-1000hz ist das spektrum der menschlichen stimme z.b


----------



## Ecle (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Mit dem verlinkten Generator hör ich bis 22khz mit meinem Shure SRH440. Komisch dass das soweit abweicht von der Website.


----------



## Bier (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Bier*
> 
> 
> ...



Cantons sind da
Mit denen höre ich bis 19kHz


----------



## sinthor4s (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Hab das ganze nochmal mit meinen Boxen probiert.
Höre ich sogar noch besser als bei den AKG K701.
Immerhin können sie laut Datenblatt bis zu 50khz wiedergeben.


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*



> Immerhin können sie laut Datenblatt bis zu 50khz wiedergeben.



Glaubst du noch an den Weihnachtsmann??


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*



> Immerhin können sie laut Datenblatt bis zu 50khz wiedergeben.



Laut Homepage nur bis 39,8 kHz!


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Glaubst du noch an den Weihnachtsmann??



Das stimmt aber durchaus Devil-X  das sind keine gewöhnlichen Hochtöner sondern AMT Hochtöner, ist ne ganz spezielle Bauart durch die es in der tat möglich ist an die 50khz zu kommen. Man nennt die dinger auch JET Hochtöner.  Die sind ähnlich wie die Bändchenhochtöner. Allerdings werden die normalerweise viel früher abgeregelt, glaub irgendwo um die 30khz


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*



dfence schrieb:


> Das errinert mich an nen alten Sony Triton TV von nem Kumpel, ich bin fast durchgedreht wenn der die glotze anhatte, und der hat garnix gehört


  Mein bester Freund hat sich auch vor 3 Jahren nen billigen "Funai"-RöhrenTV geholt, der ist halt ein Geizhals - das Ding fiept wie verrückt, er meinte, ob ich das höre, ich so "ja klar, das ist kaum auszuhalten", aber seine Frau hört das einfach nicht - die glaubt immer noch, wir verarschen sie, und will partout keinen neuen Fernseher


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*



> Glaubst du noch an den Weihnachtsmann??



So unrealistisch ist das nicht, gute Hochtöner mit kleiner bewegter Masse können das durchaus schaffen. Man hört nur nix davon, und auf CD geht es eh nur bis 20kHz hoch, mehr passt von der Bitrate garnicht drauf.
Allerdings sagt man Hochtönern nach, dass sie umso luftiger und weicher klingen, je höher sie spielen können.


----------



## Gast201808272 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Bei diesem Test höre ich bereits ab 16kHz nichts mehr. Mit einem Sinusgenerator hab ich mal genauer gemessen und konnte bis 17500Hz hören. Ein Freund von mir hörte da bis 19000Hz also kanns nicht an der Anlage liegen


----------



## TAZ (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Allerdings sagt man Hochtönern nach, dass sie umso luftiger und weicher klingen, je höher sie spielen können.



Joa sowas in der Art habe ich auch gelesen. Deswegen klingen wohl SACDs (gehen hoch bis 50 kHz) auch besser als die gleiche Aufnahme auf einer normalen CD. Hat irgendwas mit Obertönen zu tuen. So genau weiß ich das aber alles nicht mehr...


----------



## Takei Naodar (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Also ich verlass mich da eher auf den Test beim Gesundheitscheck für  meinen Ausbildungsplatz....... und der sagte Hörgrenze bei satten 23Khz ^^ war vor 2 Jahren aber so schlimm hab ich mein Gehör nicht belastet XD


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Jap, da gibts reichlich Theorien in die Richtung, dass man unterbewusst auch Obertöne im Ultraschallbereich wahrnehmen kann und dass dann das Klangempfinden beeinflusst.


----------



## Sync (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Das normale menschliche Gehör schafft in der Jugend doch eh nur ca bis 20-21 khz, Ausnahmen vll etwas höher. Also die 20 Khz kann ich noch hören, muss allerdings die Lautstärke extrem anpassen.
Ich glaube bei 21 und 22 bilde ich mir ein..dass ich etwas höre 

Dachte, dass ich ab 16 Khz nix mehr hören kann, da ich ne lange Zeit laute Musik über in-Ear gehört habe.. bin also positiv überrascht und glücklich


----------



## sinthor4s (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Laut Homepage nur bis 39,8 kHz!


  Nur das du auf der falschen Homepage geguckt hast
  Ich bezog meine Aussage auf meine Elac BS 243


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

auf arbeit war mit usb soundkarte und in-ear bei 17khz nix mehr zu hören, zuhause mit titanium hd und nem sennheiser hd650 waren auch noch bei 22khz son wiederliches fiepen im ohr wahrzunehmen, allerdings musste ich die lautstärke hochschrauben


----------



## KILLTHIS (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Also ich krieg bis 18 Khz problemlos hin, danach weiß ich nicht, ob ich es bin oder meine KH. Der Rest ist solala.


----------



## Domowoi (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Ihc kired mit meinem Headset bis 18 KHz.


----------



## blaidd (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Ich arbeite jetzt seit über vier Jahren in der Diskothek und gehe praktisch immer in eine, wenn ich nicht arbeiten muß, höre recht laut und oft Musik und hatte mal nach einer kleinen "Außeinandersetzung" ein gerissenes (aber komplett wieder geheiltes) Trommelfell. Seine Ohren pfleglich behandeln geht denke ich anders.

Sennheiser PC 161 ( Frequency Response: 15 - 23.000 Hz )    --> 20khz
Allen & Heath Xone XD-53 ( Frequency Response: 5 – 33,000 Hz )   --> 22khz

Ach ja, ich bin übrigens 29. Ich hatte eigentlich mit deutlich weniger gerechnet.

Fazit: Kauft euch anständige Boxen/Headsets


----------



## PEG96 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

so ohne den verstärker schaff ich 22khz


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Ich habs jetzt nochmal über meine Philips-Kompaktanlage ausporbiert, die eigentlich einen merklich besseren Klang hat, als meine Computerboxen.
Ergebniss: bereits bei 14kHz kommt kein Ton mehr raus 
(kann natürlich auch an der Verkabelung über nen Umschalter liegen, aber ich tippe eher auf den Eingang)


----------



## martinyyyy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Edifier S530 bis 19khz hör ich was... bei 20 nicht. Aber das ist eh die Grenze der Boxen.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Also ich höre bis22khz
ausgabe ist mein Sennheiser HD650 bin 23 Jahre alt.


----------



## pibels94 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

16khz 
beyerdynamics mmx2
(fast) 17


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

So jetzt am Gaming-PC und den Medion-Boxen sinds 16kHz … naja immerhin 1 kHz mehr.


----------



## ph1driver (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Bei mir ist bei 17 khz schicht, allerdings gehen meine LS so wie meine KH nur bis 18 khz.


----------



## HAWX (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Also 19khz hör ich noch 20 kein bisschen mehr mit meinem Roccat Kave.


----------



## thysol (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Die 19KHz hoere ich noch, die 20KHz nicht mehr. Keine Ahnung obs mein Gehoer oder meine Klipsch sind.


----------



## Hardwarewizard (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

bis 18 khz höre ich mit 10€ phillips kopfhörern^^


----------



## _*Andi*_ (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

also ich höre bis 20khz, mit apple kopfhörern


----------



## 8800 GT (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

die 20 noch ganz ganz leise^^
LS: Nubox 381(spielen max. bis 20k HZ)


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*

Glaubt ihr wirklich den Quatsch oder was?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie gut könnt ihr noch hören?*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr wirklich den Quatsch oder was?



Ich nicht...mit meinem medusa headset kann ich alles hören......muss das mal über die LS am Receiver laufen lassen...


----------

